# The Furry Art Business - Blog



## SZ6 (May 24, 2011)

Heya,

Quick pimp out for my new blog, which deals with the business side of being a furry artist:

http://furrybiz.blogspot.com/

Lots of practical advice for both new artists and veterans. Topics still to come include:

Art Shows
Pricing
What Not To Do
Selling at Conventions
Communication With Clients
How to Get Noticed
Making Terms and Conditions

and much more.  Worth a watch!


----------

